# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  Eating beef more evil than eating dog meat.......

## amanbakal74

A Chinese woman said "how can eating dog meat be more evil than eating eating beef. Cows help us plough farms and fields". You get  Cheese, butter etc from cattle's milk.

----------


## specsaregood

But will a cow lay down its life to protect you and your property from govt agents (aka: servants of satan)?

----------


## amanbakal74

> But will a cow lay down its life to protect you and your property from govt agents (aka: servants of satan)?


Have you seen WWE wrestlers ?? They eat beef, cheese, butter, meat etc...

----------


## Acala

I don't see either one as evil, unless you don't own the animal.

----------


## phill4paul

Is Fire11 back? I hope so. We've been needing his presence for awhile now.

----------


## Acala

> Is Fire11 back? I hope so. We've been needing his presence for awhile now.


Damn!  You beat me to it!

----------


## dannno

> Have you seen WWE wrestlers ?? They eat beef, cheese, butter, meat etc...


So will a WWE wrestler lay down his life to protect me and my property from govt agents (aka: servants of satan)?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Eh, this guy sounds pretty weak so far.  I'm going back to work.

----------


## amanbakal74

> So will a WWE wrestler lay down his life to protect me and my property from govt agents (aka: servants of satan)?


Thousands of Police officers and soldiers have been killed protecting people.

----------


## ctiger2

I've heard Yellow Dog tastes best.

----------


## amanbakal74

> Is Fire11 back? I hope so. We've been needing his presence for awhile now.


See new design for my website..   http://dangerousmother.com

----------


## pcosmar

> Thousands of Police officers and soldiers have been killed *protecting people*.


Where?

----------


## amanbakal74

> Where?


Speak to FBI.

----------


## pcosmar

> Speak to FBI.


I honestly try to avoid doing that. Last time cost me 25 years.

Nice to see you back,, for as long as it lasts.

----------


## amanbakal74

> I don't see either one as evil, unless you don't own the animal.


China has 1.4 billion people. They need food.

Dog Meat Festival video..   http://www.vice.com/the-vice-report/...s-of-yulin-991

----------


## pcosmar

> China has 1.4 billion people. They need food.
> 
> Dog Meat Festival video..   http://www.vice.com/the-vice-report/...s-of-yulin-991


And India has people starving while sitting next to steaks.

----------


## ZENemy

I don't get it.

The OP's position is pro slaughter as longs as it the animal he prefers?

----------


## dannno

> Thousands of Police officers and soldiers have been killed protecting people.


You mean protecting corporate and banking interests?

----------


## ZENemy

> China has 1.4 billion people. They need food.
> 
> Dog Meat Festival video..   http://www.vice.com/the-vice-report/...s-of-yulin-991


That part of the world has survived on rice for generations, they are fine.

----------


## Acala

> China has 1.4 billion people. They need food.
> 
> Dog Meat Festival video..   http://www.vice.com/the-vice-report/...s-of-yulin-991


They could eat the thousands of police officers that died protecting them.  No reason to let that meat go to waste.

----------


## ZENemy

> Thousands of fascist and other types of fascist have been killed enforcing policy.


I agree.

----------


## ZENemy

> They could eat the thousands of police officers that died protecting them.  No reason to let that meat go to waste.


But then we would have thousands of food poisoning cases on our hands!

----------


## dannno

Hmm, there is an interesting post on Fire11's site:

http://www.wakingtimes.com/2012/02/1...s-throw-at-it/

I dunno if it will cure ebola, but it does seem to be a highly effective anti-bacterial - this is honey made from bees that feed on tea tree plants - kinda genius...

----------


## donnay

This is a funny thread.

I hear cat taste like chicken.

----------


## presence

> This is a funny thread.
> 
> I hear cat taste like chicken.


In less than 24 hours a cat will think you taste like chicken. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/0...n_4520552.html



> when people who live alone with their pets die unexpectedly, their  bodies are sometimes left in the house for several days. Without their  owners around to fill their bowls, the pets often go unfed. In cases  where these people owned dogs, their pets would usually go several days  without resorting to eating the owner's body. However, a cat would only  wait a day

----------


## Danke

> This is a funny thread.
> 
> I hear cat taste like chicken.


Same with Bald Eagles.

----------


## William Tell

> A Chinese woman said "how can eating dog meat be more evil than eating eating beef. Cows help us plough farms and fields". You get  Cheese, butter etc from cattle's milk.


One of my friends visited Mexico, said the people there have lots of goats. But have never even thought about drinking goat milk. Milking for human consumption is the weirdest idea to them, I wish I could remember which region.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I've been having a bad day, and here's a Fire11 thread to cheer me up.

----------


## CPUd

Animal meat is for suckers...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

'bout time my bud fire11 came back!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> A Chinese woman said "how can eating dog meat be more evil than eating eating beef. Cows help us plough farms and fields". You get  Cheese, butter etc from cattle's milk.


+rep for lolz

----------


## amanbakal74

> One of my friends visited Mexico, said the people there have lots of goats. But have never even thought about drinking goat milk. Milking for human consumption is the weirdest idea to them, I wish I could remember which region.


Mongolian people do not eat fish. There is no fishing in Mongolia.

----------


## donnay

> Mongolian people do not eat fish. There is no fishing in Mongolia.


I do like Mongolian beef.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Thousands of Police officers and soldiers have been killed protecting people.


lol!  This is one of the few things that someone can actually say in real life that will get me to laugh at them.  I will certainly do so on the internet.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Should we start a post number/ban pool?

I choose 25

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Should we start a post number/ban pool?
> 
> I choose 25


14.

----------


## anaconda

> Same with Bald Eagles.


I would have thought Bald Eagles would taste more like squab. Good to know, however. I won't pair Bald Eagle with Pinot Noir. I'll muse over something white.

----------


## anaconda

> Mongolian people do not eat fish. There is no fishing in Mongolia.


http://mongoliaholiday.com/fishing-in-mongolia/

http://www.mongabay.com/history/mong...a-fishing.html

----------


## Danke

> Should we start a post number/ban pool?
> 
> I choose 25


13

----------


## oyarde

> Mongolian people do not eat fish. There is no fishing in Mongolia.


Well , there is a bit of truth to that , mostly , just rich white people fly fish in Mongolia from my experience .I never saw a poor Mongolian fishing .From what I gathered with the old guy I hunted with , they do not eat fish and at least some of the types of fish are considered kind of sacred .

----------


## oyarde

> Same with Bald Eagles.


Not as good as turkey, so I hear.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Fire11

----------


## PierzStyx

> A Chinese woman said "how can eating dog meat be more evil than eating eating beef. Cows help us plough farms and fields". You get  Cheese, butter etc from cattle's milk.


This makes sense to me. When you come from an agricultural society cows take a long time to grow up and produce so many goods that eating them doesn't make sense. Its like eating your tractor. On the other hand, dogs are born in litters, grow up quickly, and do very little hard labor and produce nothing else besides. Makes sense you would eat them before you would eat your cow.

In any case, eating neither is more moral or less immoral.

----------


## tod evans

> This makes sense to me. When you come from an agricultural society cows take a long time to grow up and produce so many goods that eating them doesn't make sense. Its like eating your tractor. On the other hand, dogs are born in litters, grow up quickly, and do very little hard labor and produce nothing else besides. Makes sense you would eat them before you would eat your cow.
> 
> In any case, eating neither is more moral or less immoral.


Never raised any livestock I see........

----------


## shakey1



----------


## Schifference

Quotes from old Paul Newman movie called Hombre:

Audra Favor: I can't imagine eating a dog and not thinking anything of it.
John Russell: You ever been hungry, lady? Not just ready for supper. Hungry enough so that your belly swells?
Audra Favor: I wouldn't care how hungry I got. I know I wouldn't eat one of those camp dogs.
John Russell: You'd eat it. You'd fight for the bones, too.
Audra Favor: Have you ever eaten a dog, Mr. Russell?
John Russell: Eaten one and lived like one.
Audra Favor: Dear me.

----------

